# Wife Tombstone



## Spyder

This my latest tombstone. Took me quite a while to finiish it but I think it came out pretty good. It is in three pieces for easier moving. Hope ya like it! On to the next!!


----------



## Wildcat

WOW! That is amazing.

I have to build one now.


----------



## theundeadofnight

That looks fantastic . Funny epitaph as well . Your hard work shows in the scroll work , lettering and rusted plaque .


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't seen one laid out like that and all your work on it is beyond awesome!!


----------



## Bascombe

That's a beauty right there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hehehehe. Lovely!


----------



## matrixmom

I like everything about it. The different coloring in the epitaph. The cross and rose detail. You caught me off guard with "psycho".


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That is so freaking cool! I LOVE the weathered "copper" plate!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! I have been rendered speechless! (okay...I've recovered enough to say that is hands down unbelievable....really fantastic)


----------



## Spyder

Thanks all! I am really getting into the details! The faux painted copper plaque was a first for me, I have made them before but never aged them. Looks like I have to go back and age the others now! 
I just couldn't resist the "PSYCHO" at the bottom. LMAO


----------



## jdubbya

Hands down the best I've seen! So creative and detailed. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Spyder

The main tombstone (with the face) is 4ft tall, the section lying down is 4ft long, the end piece is at it's highest is about 12". The total length of all 3 together is just under 5ft long. Width of each piece is 2ft.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Amazing work. Has to be very impressive in person! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love a funny tombstone and this one is beautiful to boot.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Absolutely Beautiful! Love the details!!  One of the best I've seen... ever...


----------



## Rahnefan

Where is the "Love" button? Dude. This is the best.


----------



## Headless

How the heck did I miss this????? Awesome job!


----------



## Ramonadona

Headless said:


> How the heck did I miss this????? Awesome job!


So glad this was bumped up...simply amazing!


----------



## Osenator

That's one amazing tombstone!

Are you divorced by chance? (L)


----------



## Spyder

Osenator, good guess!! LOL


----------



## Spyder

Need to make a correction all the pieces are 3ft wide or almost 3ft wide. Not 2ft wide like I said earlier.


----------



## Joiseygal

That is a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## hpropman

Love the stone! top level work!


----------



## bobzilla

Love it! Awesome work!!!


----------



## stick

A truly great looking stone.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow! That is far from traditional.
Lots of details and interest.
Really nice stone Spyder!


----------



## Troll Wizard

The time it took you to build and construct this stone shows! The detail is fantastic and life like! I would have to say that the epitaph is perfect! I really like the touch with the pillow and the rose!

Great Job!


----------



## Death's Door

Awesome tombstone. My hat is off to ya. May I ask how you did the lettering? It looks raised and the texture of the tombstone is smooth (the upright part of the tombstone I mean).


----------



## Spyder

More compliments thanks all!!
The design and letters on the upright part of the tombstone I stenciled in then removed everything else with a dremel. Did the same thing with the plaque.
If you go to my FB page (Spyderwood) like the page then look in my albums, I have progress photos from start to finish.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Now this is AWESOME!


----------



## Jack Mac

Wow, just....wow! That is one fantastic looking tombstone.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I love it!! Especially the psycho part!


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful tombstone, and I love the epitaph, but isn't wife and psycho redundant?


----------



## kprimm

Awesome job on this. This is definitely one that will be copied over and over. Great stone, great epitaph, just great all the way around.


----------



## Spyder

isn't wife and psycho redundant? ........LMAO
I needed to balance the tombstone, LOL


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Spyder said:


> isn't wife and psycho redundant? ........LMAO
> I needed to balance the tombstone, LOL


LMAO!!!!!! Again WONDERFUL JOB!


----------



## niblique71

Stunning


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The weathered look is good all around but the lettering and that look is outstanding. Great job overall. One of the I've seen.


----------



## kevin242

That's nice looking!


----------



## Spyder

Compliments on this stone has just been awesome!! Thanks again! I'm going to start getting an ego if this keeps up!! XD


----------



## mys197gt

wow - that's amazing work!


----------



## ElviraGultch

Nice!!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Very nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good patina on the bronze plate. The entire thing looks soooo real.
Love the 'psycho'. It caught me off guard and made me laugh.


----------



## curley

I have made and seen some great looking stones... But man... You just took it to a whole new level.. Awesome work!


----------



## ouizul1

Most excellent!! The level of detail really sells it. Good work!

So...uhhh...next year the wife is going to make your tombstone? :smileton:


----------



## Hippofeet

Oh man, I just found this ROFL! And the work is awesome, too.


----------



## Spyder

Thanks, LMAO 
I got rid of the wife years ago!! XD


----------



## fick209

Oh my....that is fricking incredible work! Absolutely love all the details! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deva

This is some serious awesomeness! Off to the other forums to see if you posted a how-to. Design is well-balanced, painting is understated and elegant. The lettering is fantastic.


----------



## azscoob

Thats some great and dare I say "inspired" craftsmanship!


----------



## typoagain

That is too cool!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I think I said it before on Facebook but I really love this tombstone. Beautifully done and a unique design. The diff. textures and finishes really makes it stand out!


----------



## halloween71

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The patina is awesome.


----------

